# How to know individual bandwidth usage in a home network?



## rupai (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,
I have an internet connection with a down/up cap, which is shared by three people by a router. Now what I would like to know is how can I monitor individual bandwidth usage for a given period of time. My intention here is just to know if any out of three using more bandwidth then decided so that I can make him pay for that, as I have to pay the excess fees at the end of the month when we exceed the cap.
I read in another forum that proxy server can help me. Is it true. If so, how can I set up a proxy server to monitor individual bandwidth usage. do I need a dedicated pc to set up the proxy server? I have very little knowledge of networking.
beside proxy server is there any other method? I tried network monitoring soft wears like splunk, spiceworks, etc. i couldn't find the feature I am looking for in them.
if anybody have any solution for me, please help. thanks in advance.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You answered your own question here.


----------



## rupai (Apr 7, 2010)

gcavan, thanks for ur reply. but QoS is something different then what I am looking for. my intention is not to limit usage. my intention is to know who is using how much internet. so that I can make the person who downloads more then the stipulated pay.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.

Continue the problem resolution here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31...bandwidth-usage-in-a-home-network-474395.html


----------

